# sleeping query...



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

Hi everyone.I know we were told it's ok to fall asleep during the tapes...but what if you were scheduled to hear track 3 (for example) but you fell asleep and heard track 4 as well. Does this matter?


----------



## SkinBagBecky (May 17, 2002)

I've been wondering the same thing, Yarnie. Also wondering if it's okay to play tapes in same room where young child is sleeping, as I've had to do that a couple of times. I know it's not good because the child could wake up & disturb the HT, but am curious if they would have effect on child's subconcious too.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Yarnie,If possible, try to set your CD player menu to just play the scheduled track, it is best not to listen to sessions ahead of schedule, but don't worry or obsess about this happening this time. (This is not an issue with the tapes, unless set at reverse option!) It's not that it will "harm" you, it's just that you won't get the full benefit of what the program is designed to do if you get ahead of yourself. Hope that helps ya a bit!







Hi Chow,As far as another person or child listening to the recordins too, there is not problem, as many spouses listen along and have found the benefit of good sleep. If it does concern you, though, then listen thru earphones, you should have the volume adjusted so you can still hear your little one. As you mention, though, the HT could be disturbed, but as Mike says throughout, your subconscious still can hear the tiny cry of a child!Both of you... enjoy your journey... Take care.


----------



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

Cheers for the advice, I think I'll actually try to listen to the track during the day rather than in bed, as I seem to get more from it that way. Unfortunately the portable cd player I use doesn't have a programming facility...but I'm sure I'll cope! Take care!


----------



## SkinBagBecky (May 17, 2002)

Thanks for the good advice and warm welcome, Marilyn. I'm new to this forum but not to IBS-D (17+ years) and have lots more questions rolling around my head







so you can expect to be hearing from me again, tee hee! Really appreciate all who post here.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Chowchowma, if you have anymore questions let us know and good advise from Marilyn.







Yarnie, let us know how the adjustment goes. Happy Hypnosis.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

On my second time round now and when on side 3 i actually wake up at the end of it. Although i set my player on sleep so it turns off, but i always wake up at the end of side 3! Its kinda weird.


----------

